# cheap 9 inch bandsaw any good



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

speaking of big box stores, I was wondering if you can get a descent 9 inch bandsaw for the the 135.00 neighborhood from those big box stores or Ace or someplace. I would not be doing heavy duty stuff but would not want to buy a disaster.

Thanks again. Kelly


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Kelly Rittgers said:


> speaking of big box stores, I was wondering if you can get a descent 9 inch bandsaw for the the 135.00 neighborhood from those big box stores or Ace or someplace.
> Thanks again. Kelly


A lot depends on what you plan to use it for, but I would increase my budget and get a decent one that would do a better job than those cheapies. Check out the Rikon or Sears 10".... a much better machine and much less limited.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i will have to agree with my friend Bob about spending a little more.

a couple of years ago, i bought one of the 9 inch ryobi bandsaws. i knew it was small when i bought it, but after trying to use it, i found it to be pretty much a toy and very difficult to use and tune.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Kelly Rittgers said:


> speaking of big box stores, I was wondering if you can get a descent 9 inch bandsaw for the the 135.00 neighborhood from those big box stores or Ace or someplace. I would not be doing heavy duty stuff but would not want to buy a disaster.
> 
> Thanks again. Kelly


Hi Kelly - I agree with the other posters that you gotta pay more to get more but I've had pretty decent luck with this little guy:
Factory Reconditioned Skil 3385-01-RT 9-in Band Saw with Light
Two speed so I can use it on light ferrous metal also (with the right blade). I do wish it had a bit more resaw capacity but so far has treated me pretty good. Had it about 8 or 10 months now.


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

that is a good price. it is tempting to get one of those. i don't have the cash for a 14 inch at this time.
kelly


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have one of those small band saws and I found the problem was in finding a decent 3tpi blade.

1/4" 6tpi are easy to come by, but not 3pti 1/2" for resawing.

I have upgraded to 12" BS and that is so much better.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> I have one of those small band saws and I found the problem was in finding a decent 3tpi blade.
> 
> 1/4" 6tpi are easy to come by, but not 3pti 1/2" for resawing.
> 
> I have upgraded to 12" BS and that is so much better.


Hi James - That saw (the Skil) takes a 59-1/2" blade. I confess I haven't really looked for a 3 tpi. Most "resawing" I do isn't. I use it that way to make splines for small projects, typically 1/8 to 1/4" thick splines. I saw the stock so I get the grain of the spline perpendicular to the joint I'm planning on using it in. So far the 1/4" 6 tpi blade has been satisfactory for that application. If I had a more aggressive application I very likely wouldn't be as happy with it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Hi James - That saw (the Skil) takes a 59-1/2" blade. I confess I haven't really looked for a 3 tpi. Most "resawing" I do isn't. I use it that way to make splines for small projects, typically 1/8 to 1/4" thick splines. I saw the stock so I get the grain of the spline perpendicular to the joint I'm planning on using it in. So far the 1/4" 6 tpi blade has been satisfactory for that application. If I had a more aggressive application I very likely wouldn't be as happy with it.


Hi John,

My small saw is a GMG 8".

I think part of the problem is that a 1/4" blade is slightly thinner than a 1/2" blade and my supplier did *not *like the thicker blade on the radius of the 8" wheel.

He mentioned heat and flex being a problem ( especially for the welds).

The saw was adequate for sawing flat stock but when I turned the stock vertical it tended to bog down.

The 6tpi was not clearing the saw dust out of the cut.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> My small saw is a GMG 8".
> 
> ...


Hi James - I understand. When I turn the stock vertical on mine I have to slow feed rate down almost madeningly (is that a word?) or I get some serious blade drift. Did manage to break two blades within about 15 minutes once. Decided to change that process pretty quickly.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Kelly I have read lots of good reviews on the Ridgid and Craftsman smaller bandsaws. If you are looking for specialty or custom size blades you can give R&D Bandsaws a try.


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

*3- tpi*



jw2170 said:


> I have one of those small band saws and I found the problem was in finding a decent 3tpi blade.
> 
> 1/4" 6tpi are easy to come by, but not 3pti 1/2" for resawing.
> 
> I have upgraded to 12" BS and that is so much better.


James--- Buy the closest length 3- tpi you can----go to the cabinet shop --have them cut/break the blade and weld it to the length you want (best option0 FRANK:yes4:


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a 9" Ryobi that was given to me. Its biggest duty was lots and lots of pinewood derby cars. For that it performed well. I would not even consider resawing any hardwood with it. I have been slowly upgrading a lot of my smaller bench top tools to more robust machines, and the band saw is next on the hit list.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jschaben said:


> Hi James - I understand. When I turn the stock vertical on mine I have to slow feed rate down almost madeningly (is that a word?) or I get some serious blade drift. Did manage to break two blades within about 15 minutes once. Decided to change that process pretty quickly.



John,

Can you remember if the blades broke or the welds broke???:yes2:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Frank Lee said:


> James--- Buy the closest length 3- tpi you can----go to the cabinet shop --have them cut/break the blade and weld it to the length you want (best option0 FRANK:yes4:


Thanks for the suggestion, Frank.

I obtain my replacement blades from a saw blade specialist.
( Henry Bros, in Sydney)

They cut and weld to size.

I don not use the 8" saw much since I purchased a 12" (by mistake, I wanted a 14"....LOL)

Got confused by the Metric measurements ......( don't tell Harry)


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> John,
> 
> Can you remember if the blades broke or the welds broke???:yes2:


I didn't really check very closely. Was in a bit of hurry on that project as it was and didn't take time to do a post mortem. Being in a hurry may be why they broke, or I broke them pushing it. 
Been getting Ridgid blades from Home Depot. My only local supplier. May bite the bullet and order some from an on line outfit specializing in blades. Shipping is the issue with them. Would need to order 4 or 5 to amortize the shipping enough to bring the per-unit cost down and even then it is pricey. I don't get to a major city very often so I keep a shopping list for those occasions and blades are on it.


----------

